# VPS Hosting by SOLVPS® - 25% OFF USA VPS / UK VPS - Linux / Windows VPS!



## Gaiacom_LC

*SolVPS*: Windows 10 VPS Hosting is Now Available!


High-performance Linux and Windows VPS hosting. Since 2013 in New York City and London. 

We specialize in:


Windows VPS Hosting

Remote Desktop (RDS) Hosting

Linux VPS hosting

Managed cPanel and Plesk Hosting

SSD VPS hosting


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Special Offer
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*THANKS FOR VIEWING! Receive a permanent, 25% discount on any order.*


We want to extend a special coupon for reading our ad. Use coupon code "*COMMUNITY*" during checkout.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
VPS Hosting Packages
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Micro VPS*: *128 MB* of memory (DDR3 RAM) - *5 GB* of SSD VPS storage - *1x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores - *100TB* of Bandwidth


*$4* with coupon code (above)

_5 Minute Setup for USA VPS and UK VPS_

Click here to deploy this VPS

*Mini VPS*: *256 MB* of memory (DDR3 RAM) - *15 GB* of SSD VPS storage - *1x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores - *100TB* of Bandwidth


*$7.50* with coupon code (above)

_5 Minute Setup for USA VPS and UK VPS_

Deploy this VPS: Linux or Windows

*Lite VPS*: *512 MB* of memory (DDR3 RAM) - *20 GB* of SSD VPS storage - *1x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores - *100TB* of Bandwidth


*$12* with coupon code (above)

_5 Minute Setup for USA VPS and UK VPS_

Deploy this VPS: Linux or Windows

*Basic VPS*: *1 GB* of memory (DDR3 RAM) - *25 GB* of SSD VPS storage - *2x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores - *100TB* of Bandwidth


*$19.50* with coupon code (above)

_5 Minute Setup for USA VPS and UK VPS_

Deploy this VPS: Linux or Windows

*Advanced VPS*: *2 GB* of memory (DDR3 RAM) - *40 GB* of SSD VPS storage - *2x 3.40GHz* CPU Cores - *100TB* of Bandwidth


*$29.25* with coupon code (above)

_5 Minute Setup for USA VPS and UK VPS_

Deploy this VPS: Linux or Windows


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Custom VPS Configuration
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Want more?* Configure up to *24GB RAM, 800GB SSD Storage, and 16 CPU Cores*. Jump straight to the VPS builder:


Build a Custom Windows Server

Build a Custom Linux Server


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Software Addons
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Add software licenses to your server easily. We provide *free installation* and *managed support* for most software.


*cPanel* VPS Optimized ($9.95)

*Plesk* 12 ($5.95)

LiteSpeed Web Server ($14.95)

Installatron (FREE)



Microsoft SQL Server Standard ($14.95)

Microsoft Office 2013 Standard ($7.95)

Microsoft Exchange Server ($5 per user)

Microsoft RDS & RemoteApp Users ($5 per user)

We also support:


WordPress

Magento, Shopify

vBulletin, Invision, XenForo

Virtualmin, Webmin, WebsitePanel

...and more! 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Why Choose SolVPS?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


*24x7x365 Technical Support*: Standing by around-the-clock to assist.

*30 Day Refund Guarantee*: Terms that protect YOU.

*99.99% Uptime*: Availability guaranteed by our 99.99% SLA.

*On-demand Deployment*: INSTANT SETUP! 

*Unbeatable Performance*: 100% Pure SSD Servers with Xeon E5 CPUs.

A small sample of *supercharged SSD performance:*



> [[email protected] ~]# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
> 
> 16384+0 records in
> 
> 16384+0 records out
> 
> *1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 1.54496 s, 695 MB/s*




-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Available Server Locations:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*New York City* (100 William St., *Downtown* - Click to view speed test information)
*London* (Custodian Data Centre - Click to view speed test information)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Available Operating Systems: 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


[*]Windows Server 2012 R2 - Windows 8.1
[*]Windows Server 2008 R2 - Windows 7
[*]Windows Server 2003 R2 - Windows XP


Windows 10
Linux Operating Systems:


[*]CentOS VPS (5.10, 6.5, and 7.1)
[*]Debian VPS
[*]FreeBSD VPS
[*]Gentoo VPS
[*]OpenSUSE VPS
[*]Arch Linux VPS
[*]Fedora VPS


Ubuntu VPS (12.04 LTS, 14.04)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for your interest in our services. Please don't hesitate to contact sales [@] solvps.com with questions! 

www.solvps.com

[/QUOTE]


----------

